# Check Engine & Service Stabilitrak Indications



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Check that pesky negative battery cable as you are seeing the Check Engine light & the Service Stabilitrak warning


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Check that pesky negative battery cable as you are seeing the Check Engine light & the Service Stabilitrak warning


Thanks Eddy, I'll look at it tonight when I get home. Hopefully, my daughter was able to take it by AutoZone and get the code(s), if it isn't that simple.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Looked at the battery, connections look fine. Remote start will "click" and NOT start. The battery is at least 2 years old, same battery from when we bought it.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Looked at the battery, connections look fine. Remote start will "click" and NOT start. The battery is at least 2 years old, same battery from when we bought it.


Yesterday, I went and had AutoZone read the codes for the "Check Engine Light," O2 Sensor & Air Inlet Sensor, the two that I had disconnected for the Water Outlet Housing. Redisconnected them, sprayed some contact cleaner on them, and plugged them back in. Now, to get the codes cleared and see if they are making a better connection.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Stabilitrack goes out for the strangest reasons... mine lit because of cylinder 4 misfires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This will get you a new neg cable:* Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*


Remove your neg battery cable completely and set aside. Now very carefully remove the positive cable from the battery post and then from the fuse box.

Clean your cable and battery posts with a solution of warm vinegar and baking soda. I actually dropped both ends of the cables into a styrofoam cup with this solution, one side at a time. Wait to add the baking soda until you are ready as the reaction only lasts so long. You can "paint' some onto the posts with an acid or small chip brush so you do not make a big mess or just sprinkle some baking soda on the posts and then dribble some vinegar over that. Then rinse off with water. 

I would then add dielectric grease or silicone grease to the posts, reinstall the positive cable first doing the exact reverse of removal and then the negative.

This will take care of connections gummed up by corrosion. Make sure you use the correct socket on the clamps to insure a tight connection.

Second consider adding the Big Three kit. This is a major upgrade to the grounding system. HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit

Third, if you choose to replace the battery here are some options. Cruze Battery Upgrade Options Just remember that you will need to install it yourself if you purchase one that is not original equipment (unless you by from an independant) as most places like Sams, NTB, Tires Plus etc do not want the added liability. My personal preference would be to get an AGM diesel battery.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

get a code reader


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah that too!


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

boraz said:


> get a code reader





Blasirl said:


> Yeah that too!


I have one, just have NOT seen it since we moved, thus why I have been using AutoZone's reader(s).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Ravenkeeper said:


> I have one, just have NOT seen it since we moved, thus why I have been using AutoZone's reader(s).


treat yourself, theyre like $5, get another one

then for sure youll find your old one


----------

